# Applying SOP 0-0-50



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

I'm putting down the first split app of Dimension tomorrow. Is it too early for SOP or any downside? I'm not planning on doing any N until later this month, next two weeks.


----------



## Lawn Whisperer (Feb 15, 2021)

THROW'R DOOOOWN!


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@Lawn Whisperer okay.


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

Let it rip


----------



## Monocot Master (Feb 28, 2021)

@Jeff_MI84 I get a good response in my turf from SOP. Not sure if it is the sulfur, the K, or both. I have done exactly what you want to do, except being in coastal NC my first pre-m app was a month and a half ago and the SOP a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@Monocot Master my soil test showed I needed sulfur and I figured SOP was the best so I wouldn't have to add it elsewhere. It's my first time and wanted to make sure it wasn't too early. My lawn is taking forever to green up. GDD is at 254, but it's been a mix of cold and rainy. Heck tomorrow's low is 35°, but I really wanted to do both today so I could be done with it.


----------



## Monocot Master (Feb 28, 2021)

I am currently deficient in sulfur and potassium, so probably explains the positive response I am getting. My location is warm season turf country, so I am not necessarily the best advisor for you. But as others stated, I think it safe to put down your K if you did not already.


----------



## Johnl445 (Feb 11, 2020)

How much SOP do you usually add per app. Dry weight per k?


----------



## confused_boner (Apr 5, 2021)

Johnl445 said:


> How much SOP do you usually add per app. Dry weight per k?


Depends on your soil test needs

I need 1 lb per M (1k SQ ft) so I applied 2 lbs 0-0-50 SOP per M


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

The general rule is 1lbs/month. I like splitting things up to reduce leaching; this approach seemed to be effective in reliably bumping up my numbers as compared to previous years where I dumped correctives all at once.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

@Jeff_MI84

Just avoid more than 1 lb of actual Potassium per month. For example, if your Dimension granular has 7% Potassium, say, then you need to take that into account. 4 lbs per thousand of that product would apply 0.28 lb of Potassium (4 x 0.07).


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@Green surprisingly I managed to put that into consideration. That is why I did a liquid pre-em, so it would be easier to keep track. I really appreciate the knowledge. I am doing SOP in April, May and September this year.


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

confused_boner said:


> I need 1 lb per M (1k SQ ft) so I applied 2 lbs 0-0-50 SOP per M


Does anybody know what setting this would be on a Scott's drop spreader?


----------



## confused_boner (Apr 5, 2021)

Deadlawn said:


> confused_boner said:
> 
> 
> > I need 1 lb per M (1k SQ ft) so I applied 2 lbs 0-0-50 SOP per M
> ...


Hm....really had to answer that because the prill size is unknown...ALSO, from my own experience with SOP 0-0-50, some of the grains are larger and some are smaller.

MY SOLUTION, was to start with 1k sq foot, measure out the specific weight of product for just that area (in my case 2 lb sop = 1 lb P) so I put 2 lb of SOP in the speader (Echo RB80) and started on the lowest setting and did 1 perimeter pass, lifted the side guard and did 1 interior pass as well. I still had product left so I went back and weighed the remaining product. This allow me to figure out how much each setting dropped for that specific product. I did that for each setting until I ran out. After doing this in a few different 1k sq ft sections of my lawn, I had a pretty thorough understanding of what setting to use for my SOP product. It is time consuming but this is most likely what you will have to do for any product without a standard rate on the label.


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

confused_boner said:


> Deadlawn said:
> 
> 
> > confused_boner said:
> ...


Yikes! I was afraid of this. Some products have spreader settings. For example, Espoma organic lawn fertilizers have the settings for Scott's and Earthway broadcast and drop spreaders + how much product that setting spreads per 1000 sq ft. Of course if you want to spread a lesser amount, it's difficult as the spreader settings are not linear. Going double is easy as you just run over the areas twice.


----------

